# Cherche Mac (128, Plus, SE, Classic…) ou iMac G3, hors d’usage



## Kolof (20 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour/soir tout le monde,

Si ce fil n’a pas sa place ici, merci de le déplacer ou supprimer.

Je cherche, à des fins de décoration uniquement, un Mac « monobloc » (128, SE, SE 30, Classic, etc.) ou éventuellement un iMac G3 / DV. Je préfère donc un appareil qui ne fonctionne plus (ce serait dommage d’immobiliser sur une étagère un ordinateur fonctionnel), mais dont l’état cosmétique soit correct. 

Si quelqu’un a ce genre d’appareil et est disposé à le céder, merci de vous manifester.


----------



## karinas (22 Août 2021)

Bonjour, 
Moi j'ai chez moi cette vieille bête Tour Power Mac G5 Model No : A1093 EMC No : 2020 50-60 Hz. Et je ne sais plus très bien quoi en faire. 
Est-ce que ça vous intéresse ? 
Bonne journée.


----------



## woz86 (22 Août 2021)

karinas a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Moi j'ai chez moi cette vieille bête Tour Power Mac G5 Model No : A1093 EMC No : 2020 50-60 Hz. Et je ne sais plus très bien quoi en faire.
> Est-ce que ça vous intéresse ?
> Bonne journée.


Si il n’est pas intéressé moi je le suis.


----------



## karinas (24 Août 2021)

Bonjour, A combien vous me le prendriez ?


----------

